# Power Steering Problem on a Massey 1130



## haysprout (Mar 2, 2015)

I have been out plowing with my father-in-laws Massey 1130 this past week. Yesterday, the power steering started getting stiff when I went to turn. if the wheel was stationary for anytime when you went to turn it, the wheel felt stiff then seemed to work. Check the oil level. It was fine. Replaced the hydraulic filter in front of the radiator this morning hoping that would cure it. It didn't. All the other hydraulic functions like 3 pt, rear remotes, and brakes seem to work fine. Am I missing a filter or screen somewhere or does anyone have suggestions to fix it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Have a friend who had a Allis Chambers who acted similar to this. Mechanic friend told me could be water in the hyd oil turning into vapor as it heating up and gas you know will compress under pressure and not respond as the oil being pumped would. He also said could be a small hole sucking air into the system acting same.

If memory is correct he said to drain some oil, in glass jar and let it stand. If water in it they will separate.

My friend sold his tractor and equipment rather than have it fixed but a good bit of that was due to his over all health.


----------

